# YaaaaaaaaaY!



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Kallan is over tonight with my four new (and most looked forward to!) meecers! I've waited months and months for Siamese and I just can't wait to finally be watching them in my living room.

I'm going to need four name suggestions (3 girls and a boy) please everyone!

Pictures will be up once the little lovelies are here =D


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm rubbish at names, but i am very jealous , i need some new meeces!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not good with names either but you should post some pictures!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Siamese mice are so pretty! Congrats


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Tofu, Soya, Noodles, and Peppers.

Can you tell I'm hungry?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Tinky Winky, Dipsy, LaLa and Po

can't you tell i have kids!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hahaha! I like both! Though I think the Tellytubbies are a no-go, thank you though! 

And oh-my-god! I am in gorgeous-mice-overdrive! Lovely..gorgeous..amazing..long tails..huge ears..bouncy.. Loves<3

Pictures on their way 8)


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hahaha! I like both! Though I think the Tellytubbies are a no-go, thank you though! 

And oh-my-god! I am in gorgeous-mice-overdrive! Lovely..gorgeous..amazing..long tails..huge ears..bouncy.. Loves<3

Pictures on their way 8)


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

what about

alpha beta gamma delta


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Uno, Dos, Tres, y Cuatro.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

LMFAO


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

lol...most of my mice don't have names as such (only the ones I show get formal names) but I do refer to them as things that go together, like chicken, turkey, duck, and goose or brown, browner, and brownest.


----------



## Cillah (May 20, 2010)

Oh I can't wait to see pictures. Siamese are so pretty. .


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah i get the black, blacker, backest thing


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

haha brilliant! I have 20 photos.. how do you choose between them?! -.-


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

all of them!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

ok.. you asked for it.. i take no blame for killing the forum! it's killing photobucket just uploading them!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Ok - photobucket died at 8 or so pictures. So here they are!



























































































The water bottle is proving a thing of pure and utter fascination.. oh I am so in love 8)


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! I can definitely see WHY you are in love! Adorable!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thank you! All credit to the wonderful Kallan! <3

And now I am off to take pictures of the "not pew" babies.. coz I am determined to get to the bottom of what they are.. Still accepting any help given there..


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I ADORE the blue point babies!! 

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pictures! Pictures!!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG!! I can't wait to get mine from Kallan! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAN......the 18th can't come fast enough!!! xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hahahha, gorgeous, aren't they? =D x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

deffo!  xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!!! They are lovely!!! I love siameses!! I hope that they're fascination in the water bottle doesn't end up inn the death of a water bottle - my mice decided to turn 5 bottles like that into bedding and toys :lol: I love their little red eyes - only one of mine has red eyes!!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

They are very beautiful! Love this colour, do they all have red eyes?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Mymouse said:


> They are very beautiful! Love this colour, do they all have red eyes?


I'm going to hazard a guess and say yes because of the reaction Kallan gave when I had one of my girls up at the vets for a check up and her little siamese fox sister poked her head out! Kallan wasn't for putting her down!!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Lovely, very jealous :mrgreen:

I had a lovely Siam boy from a member here along with 2 himi's, but he only had one litter with a BEC female then decided he didn't want a career in breeding, he's lived with a tempting 6 females since and refuses to breed! tsk! so yep, very jealous of your little group


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Eenie, Meenie, Miney....Mo


----------

